# BST begins this weekend



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

A reminder that BST begins this weekend at long last and the clocks will go forward by one hour on Sunday, 30 March 2008.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Tony x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Spring forward -  Fall Back
​


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

YAY heres to a long hot summer


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder, I wasnt sure.

Natalie xx


----------

